# Help - Labs/Symptoms/BP Meds



## gravesgirl2006 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi All,

I need some help here. I was feeling great up until May when we had to change my thyroid dose. I had RAI two years ago for graves. Here are all my labs since going hypo.

11/7/2012	1.65	0.40-4.50	1.2	0.8-1.8	88mcg - Split 1/2 on Sun
7/20/2012	0.68	0.40-4.50	1.5	0.8-1.8	88mcg - Split 1/2 on Sun
5/17/2012	5.94	0.40-4.50	1.1	0.8-1.8	88mcg
1/19/2012	4.31	0.40-4.50	1.3	0.8-1.8	75mcg - Split 1/2 on Sun
9/15/2011	0.15	0.40-4.50	1.8	0.8-1.8	75mcg
5/5/2011	0.52	0.40-4.50	1.4	0.8-1.8	75mcg
2/9/2011	0.34	0.40-4.50	1.7	0.8-1.8	75mcg
11/22/2010	51.81	0.40-4.50	0.4	0.8-1.8	-

I have been having symptoms that feel like Hypo I guess - headaches, joint pain esp in knees, feeling like I cant swallow, anxiety, depressed, feel like I never feel refreshed.

Here is the issue I am facing. I have been on a blood pressure medication called Exforge for the past 4-5 years and after going to the Endo today she is suggesting its the BP meds causing all these symptoms. I researched Exforge a bit and does have similar symptoms. I am going to cardiologist on Friday to switch BP meds. Any thoughts on what going on with me. Do my labs seem right?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lshantronl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some help here. I was feeling great up until May when we had to change my thyroid dose. I had RAI two years ago for graves. Here are all my labs since going hypo.
> 
> ...


Why was your medication reduced? Is that correct; you now have a TSH of 51.81??? I can't be sure as you don't have the names of the tests listed. Or at least they are not showing on my end.

What thyroid medication are you on? Has your doctor run FREE T3 and FREE T4? It sounds like you are feeling really really bad.


----------



## gravesgirl2006 (Sep 11, 2010)

Andros said:


> Why was your medication reduced? Is that correct; you now have a TSH of 51.81??? I can't be sure as you don't have the names of the tests listed. Or at least they are not showing on my end.
> 
> What thyroid medication are you on? Has your doctor run FREE T3 and FREE T4? It sounds like you are feeling really really bad.


Sorry I forgot to include duhhh!!! she only runs TSH/T4. The first column is TSH, second column is range, third column is T4 and fourth column is range. No I am not at 51.81 that was in 2010 when I went hypo. The first line is my most recent labs TSH -1.65/T4 - 1.2


----------



## gravesgirl2006 (Sep 11, 2010)

lshantronl said:


> Sorry I forgot to include duhhh!!! she only runs TSH/T4. The first column is TSH, second column is range, third column is T4 and fourth column is range. No I am not at 51.81 that was in 2010 when I went hypo. The first line is my most recent labs TSH -1.65/T4 - 1.2


Date TSH	Range	T4 Free Range	Synthroid
11/7/2012	1.65	0.40-4.50	1.2	0.8-1.8	88mcg - Split 1/2 on Sun
7/20/2012	0.68	0.40-4.50	1.5	0.8-1.8	88mcg - Split 1/2 on Sun
5/17/2012	5.94	0.40-4.50	1.1	0.8-1.8	88mcg
1/19/2012	4.31	0.40-4.50	1.3	0.8-1.8	75mcg - Split 1/2 on Sun
9/15/2011	0.15	0.40-4.50	1.8	0.8-1.8	75mcg
5/5/2011	0.52	0.40-4.50	1.4	0.8-1.8	75mcg
2/9/2011	0.34	0.40-4.50	1.7	0.8-1.8	75mcg
11/22/2010	51.81	0.40-4.50	0.4	0.8-1.8	-


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lshantronl said:


> Sorry I forgot to include duhhh!!! she only runs TSH/T4. The first column is TSH, second column is range, third column is T4 and fourth column is range. No I am not at 51.81 that was in 2010 when I went hypo. The first line is my most recent labs TSH -1.65/T4 - 1.2


Honey bunny; please find another doctor and soon. This is a TSH worshipper and that won't work.

And your medication for thyroid replacement is called?

Here is info that could help.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm


----------



## gravesgirl2006 (Sep 11, 2010)

Andros said:


> Honey bunny; please find another doctor and soon. This is a TSH worshipper and that won't work.
> 
> And your medication for thyroid replacement is called?
> 
> ...


Synthroid!!! But I am in normal range. Could it really be BP meds causing these symptoms


----------

